# Deck Stain/Sealer Question



## cibula11 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a 7 mo. old PT deck that I need to seal or stain this spring.  Any products better than the other?  I guess I don't want color as my fence is the same material and will need to be covered as well.  I was thinking Cabot's Clear Solution or Cabot's Australian Timber Oil.  Anyone used these or know the effects of them?


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello Cibula:
I have used Cabots Clear Solution and it works fine. You realize this will be an ongoing thing, don't you?
Glenn


----------



## cibula11 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, I do realize that I will have to do this every other year or annually.  I know solid stain is the best in terms of protection, but I would rather see the wood and just accentuate the tones.  Would the timber oil be better on PT wood?  Or would clear solutions?  OR other choices??


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree the natural wood is the best look available. I just don't have any experience with the Timber oil. Sorry.
Glenn


----------



## handyguys (Apr 1, 2008)

I have used the Timber Oil on Teak and Mahogany. No reason it cant be used on Pine. It will require reapplication yearly or so. Good thing is no scraping is needed. The timber oil is a penetrating oil. Its a mixture of boiled linseed oil and other oils and driers. The Handyguys just published a podcast on yearly deck care at  http://www.handyguyspodcast.com/66/episode-10-decks-woods-and-refinishing
We didn't specifically talk about timber oil but have some good care tips.


----------

